# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  " كُتب لنيسان " .. بينكم ولد الحلم

## mohammad qasaimeh

رابط التحميل 

*ا**لإ**هداء* 


*لأبي .. لعينيه اللتين تزخران بنجوم الحياة .. لروحه الثائرة بالإرادة و النجاح و الطموح .. التي تصنع من كل ظلامٍ .. قمر* 
*لأُمي .. الحاصلة على وسام تقدير من الجنة .. كأفضل أُمٍ عرفتها البشرية .. لقلبها الذي يبارك ما بين الأرض والسماء* 
*لتلك القلوب التي تتحلّق حولي كلما حاولت أن أخلع جسدي من الحزن .. فتجمع لي الهواء المُذهّب إذا عانت روحي من نقص بالتنفس ..عمار و غازي*  
*للتي جمعت أول حرف من اسمي .. وثالث حرف من اسمها و هالة طهر بالوسط .. لستائر الفجر التي لولاها ما أشرقت شمس هذه الحروف .. لمن حلّت وثاق عقارب الساعة .. مها*  
*لبيوت الشِعر البلاستيكية التي أزهرت بها لغتي .. منتديات الحصن الأردنية*  
*لكل حضنٍ سكنت إليه روحي يوماً ما ..* 
*أُهدي أول عواصف حياتي ..* 
*محمد قسايمة*  
*حزيران - 2009 م*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ريته الف مبروك علينا كلنا هالكتاب , طلعت روحنا واحنا نستنا  :Db465236ff: 
وانا دائما بكل مناسبه سعيده زي هيك بكون بدي حلوان , ايدك على حلوان محرز   :Db465236ff:

----------


## nawayseh

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اخيرا  :Eh S(2): 
والله مش عارف احكي من الفرحة  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]الف مبروك محمد 
وان شاء الله يلاقي نجاح واعجاب كل القراء 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الف مبورك يا محمد  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

1000 مبروك محمد....

و 1000 مبروك لكل من ساهم في انجاح هاد الكتاب......

و بتمنالكم التوفيق  

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
شكرا الكم جميعا و الله يبارك فيكوا 

مها انا عارف انه طول كثير بس الحمد لله  :SnipeR (62): 

عمار ولا يهمك الحلوان جاهز 

سوسن الله يبارك فيكِ .. بتمنى يعجبكم الكتاب

بشار .. الله يبارك فيك 

زيد شكرا الله يبارك فيك 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

يالله ما اروعك يا محمد ....

جاري التحميل ... سيكون رفيق سهرتي الليلة ..

الله يوفقك يارب .. :Smile:

----------


## anoucha

مبروووك محمد

----------


## غسان

_1000 مبروك ابوحميد .. مزيد من التقدم والنجاح ان شاء الله_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الف الف مبروك محمد بتمنى ينال اعجاب الجميع ... ومزيد من الكتب والنجاحات :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يالله ما اروعك يا محمد ....
> 
> جاري التحميل ... سيكون رفيق سهرتي الليلة ..
> 
> الله يوفقك يارب ..


تواجدكم هو الرائع دائما 

شكرا الك .. بتمنى يعجبك الكتاب

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مبروووك محمد


الله يبارك فيكِ

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _1000 مبروك ابوحميد .. مزيد من التقدم والنجاح ان شاء الله_


الله يبارك فيك غسان .. شكرا الك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الف الف مبروك محمد بتمنى ينال اعجاب الجميع ... ومزيد من الكتب والنجاحات


الله يبارك فيك احمد .. الله يسلمك و ان شاء الله ينال اعجابك و الجميع

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62): ألف ألف مبروك وان شاء الله منه للاحسن والاعلى

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
مبااااااارك ياااا محمد ... منها للأعلى إن شاء الله وتشوف على وجه الخير  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## keana

ان شاء الله الف مبارك عليك 

بتمنالك المزيد من التقدم والنجاح

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ألف ألف مبروك وان شاء الله منه للاحسن والاعلى


الله يبارك فيك عبادة  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> مبااااااارك ياااا محمد ... منها للأعلى إن شاء الله وتشوف على وجه الخير 
> [/align]


شكرا ايات الله يبارك فيكِ ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ان شاء الله الف مبارك عليك 
> 
> بتمنالك المزيد من التقدم والنجاح


شكرا كيانا الله يبارك فيكِ .. ان شاء الله يعجبك و يكون عند حسن الظن

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مبااااااارك د.حمود ..
بالتوفيق .. :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
الله يبارك فيكي شذى .. بتمنى يعجبك الكتاب 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [align=center]
> الله يبارك فيكي شذى .. بتمنى يعجبك الكتاب 
> [/align]


 
ولاووووووو منك وما يعجبني !!
كل شي منك رائع ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ولاووووووو منك وما يعجبني !!
> كل شي منك رائع ..


تسلمي هذا ذوقك الحلو

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Confused:

----------


## mosa

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك ابوحميد :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك ابوحميد




الله يبارك فيك عبوووود  :SnipeR (17): 



> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك




الله يبارك فيك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon30:

----------


## العالي عالي

الف مبروك محمد 
على الكتاب

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
الله يبارك فيك محمد 

شكراً إلك 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

بجنن الكتاب :SnipeR (57):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بجنن الكتاب


زوقك البجنن ، شكرا  :SnipeR (57):

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

تحياتي لك محمد قسايمة
فرحت كثيرا لك
موفق إن شاء الله
بدايات رائعة بإذن الله 
 :030105 EmP6 Prv:

----------

